# Kodi's Training... Ups and Downs



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So, I thought I'd bring folks up to date on the ups and downs of Kodi's training at the moment.

The good news:

He ended up in 17th place Nationally in APDT Rally at the ARCHX level, and was the ONLY Havanese to make it into the top 20 in any category this year!

The bad news:

We've been struggling a bit at our last two Rally trials. He's gotten stressed out, and not seemed to want to be there. We Q'd, but it wasn't pretty. So we're trying to figure out what that's all about, getting him happy about being in the ring again, lots of play and encouragement, and intermittent "jackpot" food reinforcement. Of course, I've been away 4 out of the last 7 weeks, so that may have something to do with it too. He's always been fine after I've gone away, but this time was a little different, in that I left, came back for just a couple of weeks and then left again. Maybe that upset him more than I thought it would.

The good news:

We still aren't quite solid enough on the long sits and downs to try Novice level yet, but he's got the duration down; he's holding the stays even with other dogs doing distracting things near him, I've just got to stay close. So once we can get the distance, we should be ready to take the show on the road.  

He's been quite brilliant learning new behaviors for higher levels in obedience. He's LOVING learning "Go Outs" using a hula hoop as a target to go out and sit down in. He's doing good work on "Signals" though we still have to continue to work on greater distance there too. He's also doing well with the "Drop on Recall", using a bar to drop him behind.

But I was TOTALLY delighted in a new break-through this morning. We've been working with the dumbbell, and (after many months of being TOTALLY unwilling to even hold it) he's gotten quite proficient at retrieving it on the flat, though he still needs work on being able to sit AND hold the dumbbell at the same time, at the end of the exercise. But today, our trainer asked if I'd worked with him with the retrieve over the high jump. I hadn't, and if I'd had to guess, I would have guessed he would have either run around the jump on his way back with the dumbbell, or he would have dropped the dumbbell as he jumped the jump. Mr. Smarty Pants proved me wrong, by sailing right out over the jump, grabbing the dumbbell, and sailing right back over the jump to hand it to me. GOOD BOY!!!:cheer2:

I'm sure we'll get over our hump in Rally, but after a disappointing trial, it was SO much fun to see him catch onto something new SO quickly and easily. I love this boy!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good boy Kodi!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Wow. You guys are doing some incredible things!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

What I'm learning about obedience is that it's supposed to be fun. Fun for you, and fun for the dog. The second it stops being fun, the dog stops performing. The dog is not in it to win or to get the best score or the biggest ribbon. The dog just wants to have fun and please you. If you are stressed, the dog doesn't have fun. If the dog is stressed he is not having fun. If he isn't doing well for whatever reason, or isn't performing up to his usual, then something is wrong (with him, or you). THese little dogs are so intuitive they can sense our stress before we can! Sometimes you just need a little break.

Oh, and congrats on your placing! That's awesome news!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you'll find your way back. Now that the weather is getting better try some back yard training.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Way to go Kodi Sorry you had a bad time with rally this time, but we can all have a bad day every now and then. I think he probably missed you while you were away and I assume he didn't get any practicing at that time either. Knowing Kodi history, he'll be back!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> What I'm learning about obedience is that it's supposed to be fun. Fun for you, and fun for the dog. The second it stops being fun, the dog stops performing. The dog is not in it to win or to get the best score or the biggest ribbon. The dog just wants to have fun and please you. If you are stressed, the dog doesn't have fun. If the dog is stressed he is not having fun. If he isn't doing well for whatever reason, or isn't performing up to his usual, then something is wrong (with him, or you). THese little dogs are so intuitive they can sense our stress before we can! Sometimes you just need a little break.
> 
> Oh, and congrats on your placing! That's awesome news!


Thanks, Tuss. I wouldn't be competing with him if he didn't USUALLY show every sign that he was enjoying himself. As one of my judge friends always reminds competitor, the DOG never pays the entry fees! It's just kind of a mystery why he has been so off his game at the last two trials. The first one, I just chalked up to him having an off day... I've been incredibly lucky that he's been as consistent as he has been so far. But when he acted the same way at this last trial (it also happened to be the same judge) I knew we really HAD to figure out what was going on and work to correct it. Unfortunately, they can't tell us exactly what's bothering them, so it can be a real puzzle!

So today, we worked on a rally course, but after 3-4 signs of good heeling, I'd run away with him, get him all excited, and jackpot the treats. We just did that over and over. Then we ended working on the retrieves, which he is really enjoying right now. He came into the building not wanting to play, (this is where the trial was too) and ended very up-beat and happy. I'm not going to enter another trial until he's back to his usual enthusiasm. I'll take my sometimes-jumping-on-me wildly enthusiastic guy any day over a dog I have to cheer lead around the ring!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> you'll find your way back. Now that the weather is getting better try some back yard training.


Yes, and I think he needs to just get out in the woods and RUN. The snow has just been too deep, and now it's still too muddy. Hopefully, in another week or two!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Way to go Kodi Sorry you had a bad time with rally this time, but we can all have a bad day every now and then. I think he probably missed you while you were away and I assume he didn't get any practicing at that time either. Knowing Kodi history, he'll be back!


Thanks, Mary. It may be that he missed me, but that really hasn't bothered him before. He loves the gal he stays with, and LOVES the opportunity to run and play with her dogs. But it is true that I haven't left twice in a row like this before. It really wasn't my choice, either. It was just one of those things where I didn't have any choice in the timing. As far as the practice is concerned, he really doesn't need any practice in this stuff... I hardly ever practice rally moves much anymore. He knows what he should do, and I like to keep him fresh and sharp. This wasn't something where more practice would have helped... he just didn't want to be in the ring.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That's great Karen if he held it over a jump! When I was first working with my Gordon Scout I really almost gave up with her holding anything, then I wrapped the dumbbell with a wash cloth and duct tape and things started to improve. Crazy how hard and stuck you can feel but then things click. Eventually that dog was holding easter baskets,batons,telephones anything. I loved her ability to "hold" more than anything because it was such a huge struggle/ accomplishment for us both. Of course you never feel that way while you are IN the struggle phase! ENJOY!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Always good to hear about Kodi's (and your) accomplishments.

Good to hear that Kodi isn't perfect! *winks* I'm sure he'll be back in the swing of things in no time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> That's great Karen if he held it over a jump! When I was first working with my Gordon Scout I really almost gave up with her holding anything, then I wrapped the dumbbell with a wash cloth and duct tape and things started to improve. Crazy how hard and stuck you can feel but then things click. Eventually that dog was holding easter baskets,batons,telephones anything. I loved her ability to "hold" more than anything because it was such a huge struggle/ accomplishment for us both. Of course you never feel that way while you are IN the struggle phase! ENJOY!


We had to wrap the dumbell in cloth for Kodi for a little while too. Now he gets SO excited when he sees it, it's really cute! We only have one slight problem... We also have to do a retrieve for APDT, but instead of me throwing the dumbell, the judge places it on the ground. The problem is that right now, he thinks he should take the dumbbell back to whoever had it last. So he's taking it back to the person who's placing it, instead of me.ound: Oh well, he'll figure that part out too, I'm sure. I was really astounded when he jumped back with it in his mouth!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Always good to hear about Kodi's (and your) accomplishments.
> 
> Good to hear that Kodi isn't perfect! *winks* I'm sure he'll be back in the swing of things in no time.


No dog is perfect, but he's an awfully good boy. my trainer thinks I've had it too easy for too long.ound:

She actually said that pretty much everyone foes through this at some point... You just have to work through it, try new things work in different locations, etc., until you get their confidence back up and get them excited and happy about working again!


----------

